# Apprenticeship Decision



## cubbiecool23 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and am looking to get into the inside wire man apprenticeship here in Iowa, but have a decision to make about which program to do. I applied to both the inside and telecom programs to increase my chances of getting picked. I got an oral interview score of a 95 for inside and 94.33 on the telecom which I was hopeful would put me in the top 10 for both but did not. I'm ranked around 25th for the inside and in to the top 10 for telecom. I was told that if work is good they will take anywhere from 20-25 guys and so here's my question:

Would it be better to take the telecom job if asked just to start working and get experience or take the chance of getting picked to the inside wire man program which I think I would enjoy doing more?

-Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Inside.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

STRICTLY MY OPINION.

Telecom BRAIN DEAD and boredom

Inside is the way to go.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Inside


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Inside. I've done plenty of telecom work as an A card


----------



## cubbiecool23 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah that's the impression I've been getting so far and I'm definitely someone who likes a little variation in my work. Any tips on what to do in the mean time if not selected? Would it be better to take some extra classes at a community college or just try to get on at an electrical company somewhere to get some experience?

Thanks guys I appreciate the input.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

My local, not yours so take this with a grain of salt. Here it is looked on better if you have some trade experience by our committee. Told that to a buddy of mine before he got in a few years ago. He worked for a contractor, applied again 6 months later, and got in.

Might not be looked at the same in other areas of the country.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I would try to find some work with a non-union resi contractor while you wait. If you really want to do this then don't wait for the union to tell you it's okay to be an electrician. 
When I first tried to sign up with the union they wouldn't take me because I did REALLY crappy in highschool so I immediately just started calling every shop in the phonebook until one of them took me. After two years worth of expierience and a college math credit to my name I tried again and I was placed #1 on the list.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

where in iowa. 704?


----------



## cubbiecool23 (Apr 26, 2012)

405, Cedar Rapids/Iowa City area


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> My local, not yours so take this with a grain of salt. Here it is looked on better if you have some trade experience by our committee. Told that to a buddy of mine before he got in a few years ago. He worked for a contractor, applied again 6 months later, and got in.
> 
> *Might not be looked at the same in other areas of the country*.


Some locals look at this as you have been polluted with open shop knowledge and that is damaging.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

brian john said:


> Some locals look at this as you have been polluted with open shop knowledge and that is damaging.


In which case why would someone want to work for idiots who discriminate like that because they think they're superior :whistles: are these the same ones who vandle non-union property or jobs.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Edrick said:


> In which case why would someone want to work for idiots who discriminate like that because they think they're superior :whistles: are these the same ones who vandle non-union property or jobs.


 
Because in the end the money and benefits are generally better. No one dares to attack the leadership for fear of being booted out. So the same old, same old carries on.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Edrick said:


> In which case why would someone want to work for idiots who discriminate like that because they think they're superior :whistles:


One of the reasons the union is not for me.



brian john said:


> Because in the end the money and benefits are generally better.



I guess I am an idiot because I put my standards ahead of my want of money.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> One of the reasons the union is not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that speaks highly of you (GOD THAT PAINS ME TO SAY THAT).


----------

